# Mod My Pentagon Light X3



## y0ukn0wwh0 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking for sombody to mod my X3, change from Xenon to LED. I would love to switch the operation from JUST momentary to multi function of some sort (If Possible)

YKW
Larry


----------

